# Conventions in Michigan.



## um_pineapplez (Aug 19, 2016)

So, I doubt I'm ever going to go to a convention (at least, not until I get to the point where I wouldn't need to explain to my parents what a furry is and how my being one is not bad) for awhile, but just so I know for the future, are there any conventions in the Lower Peninsula/northwestern Ohio that I would be able to go to? If I do end up telling them, are there any going on in the seasons of Autumn and Winter?

K thx.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 19, 2016)

Motor City Fur Con is a big one in Detroit.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 19, 2016)

Go to the pound and rock out with all the animals there.


----------



## Simo (Aug 20, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> So, I doubt I'm ever going to go to a convention (at least, not until I get to the point where I wouldn't need to explain to my parents what a furry is and how my being one is not bad) for awhile, but just so I know for the future, are there any conventions in the Lower Peninsula/northwestern Ohio that I would be able to go to? If I do end up telling them, are there any going on in the seasons of Autumn and Winter?
> 
> K thx.



As MEDS noted, Motor City Fur Con happens each year, I think in April, and I hear this con is a LOT of fun. It's also an 18+ con, so that adds an interesting twist; might be yiffier than the average con...

And there's Midwest FurFest, in Chicago, which I'm also told is amazing, and more fun than AC, by moist accounts. 

Hope ya find one to go to!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 20, 2016)

Simo said:


> As MEDS noted, Motor City Fur Con happens each year, I think in April, and I hear this con is a LOT of fun. It's also an 18+ con, so that adds an interesting twist; might be yiffier than the average con...
> 
> And there's Midwest FurFest, in Chicago, which I'm also told is amazing, and more fun than AC, by moist accounts.
> 
> Hope ya find one to go to!


anything in the colder months?


----------



## MEDS (Aug 20, 2016)

Simo said:


> As MEDS noted, Motor City Fur Con happens each year, I think in April, and I hear this con is a LOT of fun. It's also an 18+ con, so that adds an interesting twist; might be yiffier than the average con...
> 
> And there's Midwest FurFest, in Chicago, which I'm also told is amazing, and more fun than AC, by moist accounts.
> 
> Hope ya find one to go to!


I didn't know that. That's yifftastic!


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 21, 2016)

Simo said:


> As MEDS noted, Motor City Fur Con happens each year, I think in April, and I hear this con is a LOT of fun. It's also an 18+ con, so that adds an interesting twist; might be yiffier than the average con...


I went to Motor City this year, and it was a blast! This was my first fur con, but I've been to A LOT of other cons, and I loved every bit of this one. I wouldn't know about it being yiffier, but the 18+ was nice. I'm going back next year!


----------



## Simo (Sep 26, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> I went to Motor City this year, and it was a blast! This was my first fur con, but I've been to A LOT of other cons, and I loved every bit of this one. I wouldn't know about it being yiffier, but the 18+ was nice. I'm going back next year!



Oooooh, I wanna go to this one so bad! That, or Chicago. I'll have to see what time of year this is, again, for the Michigan con. Plus, I grew up in Michigan, so would love to go back, and visit.


----------

